# 1.25-1.5 tube in 1.95 tire????



## banksd1983 (Jun 18, 2007)

needed a couple of tubes yesterday so i run in my LBS (one of so cal's favorites) for a couple minutes with the gf waiting outside, and since they keep the tubes behind the register I just ask for 2 26" schrader tubes that cover 1.95 (my tire). Never been a problem right? In and out in a minute, no questions asked, pay my $10 or so and i'm out. Done it a couple times at another location of their's as i keep getting flats beyond repair. 


Anywho, the guy looks, keeps looking, reaches in the back, keeps looking through their wall of Specialized tubes that seem to fit anything and everything. 

Finally, he pulls out two boxes of 1.25-1.5 and before I say anything he goes

"I can't find the others, these will work"

Though I'm still new to all this, I give him a combination of these looks :skep:  

Me: "no, these won't fit" (properly)
Him: "yeah they will, because you know it'll just expand once you get it on"

again.....:skep: 

me: um, no thanks, i'll just get the other ones later

this is best part, as i'm leaving another employee calls out to me and says the guy found a couple (1.5-2.2)

the question is not whether they'll fit, but would they have fit properly? I'm thinking no. I wasn't in a rush to go riding anyway but got what i needed


----------



## InvictaS1 (Mar 19, 2005)

the skinnier tubes will work just fine. tubes will expand to fit larger tires, dont worry if your tire is a few tenths of an inch bigger than what the tube dimensions are.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Do it.


----------



## Tobby4 (Jul 24, 2007)

I just did the same thing, and have been riding with a smaller tube for the past few weeks.. no issues..


----------



## banksd1983 (Jun 18, 2007)

InvictaS1 said:


> the skinnier tubes will work just fine. tubes will expand to fit larger tires, dont worry if your tire is a few tenths of an inch bigger than what the tube dimensions are.


that doesn't compromise the integrity of the tube? i know it's mere fractions of an inch, but no problem ever?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

It's fine and it's actually lighter too. You have no idea how much tubes can expand before blowing


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

You have to admit though, it is annoying to spend a couple or three thousand dollars on a bike only to be handed a tube that is not sized to spec. Ditto the presta/schrader thing. Had an LBS guy toss me a presta tube a few weeks back for a rim drilled for schrader. Grrrr....


----------



## theRuss (Jun 30, 2007)

A presta valved tube will work FINE in a schrader-drilled rim

I have always ran "small" tubes...they're easier to install and less likely to get pinched upon installation.

This has nothing to do with the fact you spent "a couple - three thousand bucks" and feel poopy about it


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 7, 2007)

Presta is fine in Schraeder rims. You can always get a rubber grommet if you're concerned.

a 1.5" tube will work in 1.95" tires, but likely won't last as long. Larger tires will cause more issues (don't try 1.5" tubes in 2.3" tires if you want the tubes to last a ride).


----------



## sonofagun (Jun 6, 2007)

what about the other way, say using a 2.35 tube in a 1.95 tire?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

sonofagun said:


> what about the other way, say using a 2.35 tube in a 1.95 tire?


Perfectly fine too, but it will be a biatch to install.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

theRuss said:


> This has nothing to do with the fact you spent "a couple - three thousand bucks" and feel poopy about it


I don't feel poopy about spending the money. My point is that I can understand why people can become disconcerted over little things like tube size, or the type of valve stem in a tire. I spent a lot of money on my bike, and I'm picky about it. I prefer a mechanic that sweats the details, even down to trivial things like making sure the valve stems match front and rear.


----------



## nugzboltz (Apr 8, 2007)

Actually, I hear that using undersized tubes is not a good thing. Supposedly, what you're doing is stretching the tube out more than it was designed for, which will make it more susceptible to getting punctured. Like stretching a balloon right tight will make it easier to pop.


----------



## Adirondack Blues (Mar 4, 2004)

I have used 1.95-2.10 26er tubes in a *2.3 29er tire *with no problems. They stretch. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

Tubes do stretch quite a bit. Shiggy has posted a pic of a 26inch tube filled with air, and it is much, much bigger than the 29er wheel it is sitting beside. Granted, the "proper" size tube may work "better," but other sizes will often work just fine.

I have used 26x2.1 tubes in a 29x2.3 tire, I have used 16" tubes in an 20" tire, I have used 20" tubes in an 18" tire, and all sorts of variations with little issue. But, the way the rubber stretches, they will stretch more in circumference than diameter--in other words a 26x2.1 tube will fit a 29x2.1 tire more easily without going pop than a 26x1 tube will in a 26x2.7 tire.

So a 1.5" tube will probably work fine in a 1.95 tire, but I wouldn't recommend putting it in a 2.2 or greater tire.


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

currently running 1.95-2.1 tubes in 2.5 tires.....


----------



## Radney (Mar 30, 2006)

Tubes do stretch well. I've ran a 26' tube in a 20' without problems. Jwiffle was correct in stating that they stretch more in circumference than width.


----------



## Radney (Mar 30, 2006)

I can see why you would be frustrated though. You have to remember that a shop is there to make money and everything they tell you isn't 100% true. A shop told me that cables didn't respond well to lube and I found that to be completely false.


----------



## Tim_ (Jun 15, 2006)

Radney said:


> Tubes do stretch well. I've ran a 26' tube in a 20' without problems. Jwiffle was correct in stating that they stretch more in circumference than width.


Those are some big ass wheels you've got.


----------



## ReturnOfTheMTB (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm ordering some 26 x 1.95 tires. My tube options are 26 x 1.5 - 1.95 or 26 x 1.95 x 2.25. I assume most would suggest go with the latter 1.5-1.95 option. There is also an option for 1.5 - 1.75 making it even lighter, which I think I'll do if it doesn't compromise integrity. The rim is drilled for schrader valves, should I get those or presta (kenda or sunlite, does it matter?)


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

ReturnOfTheMTB said:


> I'm ordering some 26 x 1.95 tires. My tube options are 26 x 1.5 - 1.95 or 26 x 1.95 x 2.25. I assume most would suggest go with the latter 1.5-1.95 option. There is also an option for 1.5 - 1.75 making it even lighter, which I think I'll do if it doesn't compromise integrity. The rim is drilled for schrader valves, should I get those or presta (kenda or sunlite, does it matter?)


Buy whatever's cheapest as far as size.
Buy whatever you prefer dealing with as far as valve type.


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

go to the Fat bike section. I'm running a 2.65 DH tube in a 4.3 tire, 8 months strong and with an ave 7 psi.


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

ReturnOfTheMTB said:


> I'm ordering some 26 x 1.95 tires. My tube options are 26 x 1.5 - 1.95 or 26 x 1.95 x 2.25. I assume most would suggest go with the latter 1.5-1.95 option. There is also an option for 1.5 - 1.75 making it even lighter, which I think I'll do if it doesn't compromise integrity. The rim is drilled for schrader valves, should I get those or presta (kenda or sunlite, does it matter?)


And....we're up! Whew! Talk about thread dredge!

Anyway, any of those sizes will work. The 1.95-2.25 might give you ever so slight better puncture resistance at the expense of a little weight.

Go with Schrader tubes since your rim is drilled for them.

Either brand is fine (sunlites ate probably made by kenda, anyway)


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

nugzboltz said:


> Actually, I hear that using undersized tubes is not a good thing. Supposedly, what you're doing is stretching the tube out more than it was designed for, which will make it more susceptible to getting punctured. Like stretching a balloon right tight will make it easier to pop.


Yep^, smaller tubes will work but are more easily punctured.


----------

